
Ask HN: Will Tesla's Model 3 be released soon enough for it to be drivable? - baron816
An optimistic release seems to be late 2017. With delays, that could be pushed to 2018, which roughly coincides with Musk&#x27;s estimation for when his cars will be driverless. So, what are the odds the Model 3 will be released <i>sans</i> steering wheel?
======
dangrossman
Zero. A car without a steering wheel wouldn't be street legal. Regardless of
the pace of technological advancement in self-driving cars, the 50 states will
not all have revised their individual motor vehicle laws by 2018.

------
pfarnsworth
2018 is unfathomable for the Model 3. Hopefully 2020 is more realistic if they
can survive past their Model X issues. I have friends at Tesla, some in the
service centers, and they said there are still less than 1000 Model X's on the
road, and there are still problems.

Yes, they raised $200 million from the Model 3 debut, but they are spending
$100 million per week, so that doesn't dent their spending.

------
Spooky23
0.

Driverless cars are legal in 3 states.

